# Looking For A Hummer !



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all ,

wondered if you could help i have been very interested in electric watches since i joined R L T ,Now i wonder if you could help me buy my first hummer , All i ask is that it is min 40 mm wide , what is out there this size which is a true electric humming watch ??? Look forward to your advice and help regards Norfolk


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

norfolkngood said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> wondered if you could help i have been very interested in electric watches since i joined R L T ,Now i wonder if you could help me buy my first hummer , All i ask is that it is min 40 mm wide , what is out there this size which is a true electric humming watch ??? Look forward to your advice and help regards Norfolk


Send me a email.....will most likely be able to sort you out...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

norfolkngood said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> wondered if you could help i have been very interested in electric watches since i joined R L T ,Now i wonder if you could help me buy my first hummer , All i ask is that it is min 40 mm wide , what is out there this size which is a true electric humming watch ??? Look forward to your advice and help regards Norfolk


Some like this fits into that catagorey nice big watch with F300 tuning fork movement.


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> norfolkngood said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all ,
> ...


If only I could find one of those Longines here... I just love the design.


----------

